# the life behind the iron curtain



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i'd like to see photos from the communist era in the eastern countries


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.fotocommunity.es/pc/pc/display/19575645
















east germany


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://culture.polishsite.us/articles/art52fr.htm


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://home.*****************/woelfi/index.php?id=1548107&d=22032065


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

budapest 1980
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/somkuti/942178424/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://villamosok.hu/nza/ganz/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

unirri bd 1986 bucarest








http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol%C3%ADtica_de_austeridad_rumana_de_los_a%C3%B1os_1980


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

prague 1980
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/alandenney/2480152824/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

warsaw , 1980








warsaw 1969
http://www.janakstexasczecharticlesandphotos.com/wp-content/gallery/warsaw/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

moscow 1985
























http://www.flickriver.com/photos/bettsy1970/315224412/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ddr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

beograd 1960
http://transpressnz.blogspot.com.es/2012/05/traffic-in-belgrade-serbia-circa-1960.html


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice Thread.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bucharest
http://imbratisare.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zagreb
http://www.mgz.hr/en/exhibitions/marija-braut-my-zagreb-(guest-appearance-in-ljubljana),462.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

hungary 1968








bosnia 1968
http://europebylondontaxi.blogspot.com.es/2012/01/hungary-palic-serbia-to-szeged-hungary.html


----------



## paunstefan (Apr 19, 2012)

Romania
1979:


----------



## paunstefan (Apr 19, 2012)

Romania
1984-1986:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:wtf:..Not a very pleasurable era both for the countries involved and their people. Also known as the "COLD WAR"......burr..hno::down:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great thred, I always wanted to create one myself kay:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

dresden 1980
http://petervelthoen.nl/author/admin/page/53/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

riga


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Vilnius
















http://www.everyculture.com/Ja-Ma/Lithuania.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tallinn








http://www.arhitektuurikeskus.ee/en/2013/03/21/tab-2013-vision-competition-invites-architects-to-reinterpret-soviet-modernism-in-tallinn/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, nice new thread @VITORIA MAN


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ευχαριστίες


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bratislava 1957








http://serendipityproject.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/apr-21-2012-twenty-nine-monochrome-photographs-from-a-souvenir-volume-documenting-socialist-czechoslovakia-cssr-c-1957/photographs-from-czechoslovakia-cssr-c-1957-bratislava/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

kosice , cssr 1975








http://www.posterlounge.de/cssr-historisch-kosice-1975-pr143342.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tirana
























http://shqipfoto.livejournal.com/8281.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sarajevo
































http://www.friends-partners.org/bosnia/cb1.html


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

nice thread i really liked them all the photos


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

warsaw
























































































http://czarnota.org/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=8824


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

more warsaw 1960
















































http://smilingfacessometimesbutonlysometimes.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/warszawa-1960-10.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

...
























http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_210965-FSO-Warszawa-201-S-20-1960.html


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Very interesting pictures. :cheers:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bulgaria ( pics from lostbulgaria.com )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

minsk
















































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85874851


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------

